# Entering USA while 7-8 months PREGNANT?



## lochness

goodmorning everyone

I made the following post on the British forum and was told I better ask here:


I would really appreciate it if someone can help answer these questions for me

I am a british citizen married to a US citizen and have both been living in UK for the last four years. My husband stayed in the UK on a spouse visa and never applied for british citizenship

I am now 7 months pregnant and my husband has returned permanently in US where I will join him. However we havent started the process of him filing for permanent residency for me in USA, so can I enter the US 7-8 months pregnant on a tourist visa?

I want the child to be born in USA even if we cannot move to live there right away due to financial circumstances at present. 

I am worried they will not allow me to enter just so I can give birth there

I can physically hide it but I'm not sure if that's illegal. Also, if they ask me to walk into xray doors I cant and would have to tell them I'm pregnant

any informed advise would be helpful

thank you


----------



## jojo

Do airlines allow heavily pregnant women to fly?? If you hide it and something goes wrong, you could lose your baby and it will be your fault. Even if you did get to the US, what about health and birthing costs? I'm not sure why you would bother to do this??

Jo xxx


----------



## lochness

jojo said:


> Do airlines allow heavily pregnant women to fly?? If you hide it and something goes wrong, you could lose your baby and it will be your fault. Even if you did get to the US, what about health and birthing costs? I'm not sure why you would bother to do this??
> 
> Jo xxx


some airlines allow flying up to eight months if your doctor cinfirms its safe to fly. this is for risk free pregnancies that have been going well without complications 

the flight is six hours it is unlikely i will enter labour and give birth during those six hours

and i have explained that it is better for my child to be born there if possible


----------



## jojo

lochness said:


> some airlines allow flying up to eight months if your doctor cinfirms its safe to fly. this is for risk free pregnancies that have been going well without complications
> 
> the flight is six hours it is unlikely i will enter labour and give birth during those six hours
> 
> and i have explained that it is better for my child to be born there if possible


 So if you need a letter confirming its safe for you to fly from your doctor then you cant hide it as you suggested in your previous post. Whether you are likely to give birth during a 6 hour flight is neither here nor there. You cant possibly know that.

As for it being better to have a baby in the US is debatable - better in what respect??? It'll be expensive thats for sure!!!

But you do need to state the truthful reasons for your trip on your visitors visor 

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges

One other factor to consider - there is a definite possibility that you won't be allowed to enter the US on your arrival. 

Ultimately, it's up to the immigration officer you encounter - but arriving on a VWP, married to a USC, with no immigrant visa and within a month or two of giving birth, it certainly gives the impression that you are unlikely to be planning on leaving the US by the time your 90 days are up. And based on that "suspicion" you could easily be refused entry.

And, if you're refused, it could mess up your ability to get a spouse visa later on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

Your martial status and your immigration status are two seperate issues. 

It has already been pointed out to you that there are medical concerns about the welfare of the child during a flight that late in your pregnance. How will you cover medical expenses? Do you trust a strange doctor to deliver your child? Slight complications and you will not be able to leave within your 90 day time frame. Self inflicted overstay may put a damper on your plans of moving to the US. Yes, it is likely that you will be refused entry - immigration intent and anchor baby.

Being born in the UK is an advantage for the child as long as the father is on the birth certificate and can legally transfer his US citizenship to the child. He/she will have UK and US.

What is your spouse filing in the US? DCF is the fasted, easiest and cheapest spousal visa if you have been married over two years.


----------



## lochness

jojo said:


> So if you need a letter confirming its safe for you to fly from your doctor then you cant hide it as you suggested in your previous post. Whether you are likely to give birth during a 6 hour flight is neither here nor there. You cant possibly know that.
> 
> As for it being better to have a baby in the US is debatable - better in what respect??? It'll be expensive thats for sure!!!
> 
> But you do need to state the truthful reasons for your trip on your visitors visor
> 
> Jo xxx


well if you hide it then they dont know and they wont ask for a letter will they?!

the question is will i be refused entry. how safe for me is to fly is something for my doctor to decide and the very fact that there are laws allowng women to fly up to this point shows its not unheard of or unusual

he child will be anerican anyway wether born there or not. but being born on US soil has its.advantages which are irrelevant to the question

please can people who are informed respond regarding entry to US in my situation

thanks


----------



## jojo

"Bevdeforges" and "Twostep" know everything there is to know. Read their posts to you!

Jo


----------



## nyclon

> but being born on US soil has its.advantages which are irrelevant to the question


What advantage do you think there is? Your child will be a US citizen no matter where it is born. Stay in the UK and have your baby where you are entitled to medical care.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Found this description of what happens on entry to the US and thought you might be interested: (from: Admission into United States - CBP.gov)



> If you are an alien, *the CBP Officer must determine why you are coming to the United States, what documents you may require, if you have those documents, and how long you should be allowed to initially stay in the United States. *These determinations usually take less than one minute to make. If you are allowed to proceed, the officer will stamp your passport and customs declaration form and issue a completed Form I-94 to you. A completed form I-94 will show what immigration classification you were given and how long you are allowed to stay.
> 
> Also, If you are an alien, CBP Officers *may decide that you should not be permitted to enter the United States*. There are many reasons why this might happen (see INA § 212(a)). *You will either be placed in detention, or temporarily held until return flight arrangements can be made.* If you have a visa, it may be cancelled. In certain instances, Officer(s) may not be able to decide if you should be allowed into the United States. In this case, your inspection may be deferred (postponed), and you will be instructed to go to another office located near your intended destination in the United States for further processing.


As you can see there are a number of possibilities for what could happen to you on arrival. And each possibility has serious consequences for your ability to get a spouse visa later on. The US can and does deport mothers and wives of US citizens, leaving the US citizen spouse and child in the US. There have even been a couple cases of women giving birth while in detention, handcuffed to the bed.

You mentioned Medicaid in your other thread over in the Britain section. Medicaid in the US is a state run program, normally only available to state residents. It doesn't matter if you're married to a state resident, you aren't a state resident until you have a green card. 

There is also a little matter of the fact that, whoever sponsors your visa application (your husband and any co-sponsor, like his parents) have to assure the government that you will not seek any public benefits for your first 10 years in the country. Medicaid is definitely considered a public benefit, "welfare" as it's called in the US.

You're playing a very dangerous game here - and the consequences could turn out very badly for you, for your child and for your husband.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lochness

Bevdeforges said:


> Found this description of what happens on entry to the US and thought you might be interested: (from: Admission into United States - CBP.gov)
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there are a number of possibilities for what could happen to you on arrival. And each possibility has serious consequences for your ability to get a spouse visa later on. The US can and does deport mothers and wives of US citizens, leaving the US citizen spouse and child in the US. There have even been a couple cases of women giving birth while in detention, handcuffed to the bed.
> 
> You mentioned Medicaid in your other thread over in the Britain section. Medicaid in the US is a state run program, normally only available to state residents. It doesn't matter if you're married to a state resident, you aren't a state resident until you have a green card.
> 
> There is also a little matter of the fact that, whoever sponsors your visa application (your husband and any co-sponsor, like his parents) have to assure the government that you will not seek any public benefits for your first 10 years in the country. Medicaid is definitely considered a public benefit, "welfare" as it's called in the US.
> 
> You're playing a very dangerous game here - and the consequences could turn out very badly for you, for your child and for your husband.
> Cheers,
> Bev


yes but i assumed you already know that British citizens dont even need to apply for a tourist visa. You just buy a ticket and automatically you are allowed to enter USA for 3 months as a tourist. I've flown before without any problem.

The question again is about being pregnant only

and medicaid does help people in my case, i have asked about that. But the problem is Immigration Officer if he asks me how im intending to pay, and saying medicaid if it will be a problem. Once im inside medicaid will pay.


----------



## twostep

Conference calls are great for a bit of fact finding:>)

OP's husband is on a six months waiting list to enlist in the US Armed Forces. That means he will (hopefully) be in basic training after Christmas 2012. Until then - there does not seem to be employment with medical insurance. 
Medicare is handled on a federal basis but foreigners do not qualify. 
Does OP realize she is putting her and the unborn child's wellfare into the hands of an ER physician? And that the debt will follow her and the father until it is paid?


----------



## Crawford

lochness said:


> yes but i assumed you already know that British citizens dont even need to apply for a tourist visa. You just buy a ticket and automatically you are allowed to enter USA for 3 months as a tourist. I've flown before without any problem.
> 
> The question again is about being pregnant only
> 
> and medicaid does help people in my case, i have asked about that. But the problem is Immigration Officer if he asks me how im intending to pay, and saying medicaid if it will be a problem. Once im inside medicaid will pay.


1. Yes, there will be a problem at Immigration.

2. *Medicaid does not pay for non residents. * See here under other eligibility criteria:- 

Eligibility | Medicaid.gov

However, the fact that you have even posted such a ridiculous suggestion with regard flying to the US and having a baby here with no medical cover, no visa etc leads me to believe that you are not going to take the very sound advice you have received, to heart.

I wonder if this is not all a hoax.


----------



## twostep

lochness said:


> yes but i assumed you already know that British citizens dont even need to apply for a tourist visa. You just buy a ticket and automatically you are allowed to enter USA for 3 months as a tourist. I've flown before without any problem..


@@@Wrong - unless ESTA has been approved the airlines will not let you board and the limit is 90 days.





lochness said:


> and medicaid does help people in my case, i have asked about that. But the problem is Immigration Officer if he asks me how im intending to pay, and saying medicaid if it will be a problem. Once im inside medicaid will pay.


@@@Wrong - you are not eligible for Medicaid.

I have the feeling that OP will do whatever she wants to do with no regard to common sense, responsibility or law. Please consider this a personal statement. All I can do is wish her good luck!


----------



## lochness

twostep said:


> Conference calls are great for a bit of fact finding:>)
> 
> OP's husband is on a six months waiting list to enlist in the US Armed Forces. That means he will (hopefully) be in basic training after Christmas 2012. Until then - there does not seem to be employment with medical insurance.
> Medicare is handled on a federal basis but foreigners do not qualify.
> Does OP realize she is putting her and the unborn child's wellfare into the hands of an ER physician? And that the debt will follow her and the father until it is paid?


when you go to emergency labour, you dont get a non-qualified person delivering you

every labour is emergency. every ER has the relevant doctors on call, at least in the developed countries, and i doubt this is not the case in USA

so if you need a gyne doctor, there will be someone on call to come and take care of you, if you only need midwifes at that point, that is what you will get, but thats what you get even if you go for your planned birth in hospital, and depending on how things go, they might ask for doctors to come or schedule cesarian

why are people responding without good information


----------



## lochness

Crawford said:


> 1. Yes, there will be a problem at Immigration.
> 
> 2. *Medicaid does not pay for non residents. * See here under other eligibility criteria:-
> 
> Eligibility | Medicaid.gov
> 
> However, the fact that you have even posted such a ridiculous suggestion with regard flying to the US and having a baby here with no medical cover, no visa etc leads me to believe that you are not going to take the very sound advice you have received, to heart.
> 
> I wonder if this is not all a hoax.


I have taken the good advise to heart and thanked the people for it, including yourself

why would this be a hoax?

but for the people who are sidetracking and not answering the question at hand, I have asked them not to do that, because I already aksed at the begining for informed answers only, as this is a serious case, and you wouldnt want to mislead anyone

medicaid, is only for residents. But Emergency medicaid, such as labour, is paid to everybody. Anyone regardless of their status, who needs urgent care will not be turned away at the hospital. The problem might be, and is what I am trying to find out from people here, will the Immigration Officer ask about this


----------



## jojo

lochness said:


> when you go to emergency labour, you dont get a non-qualified person delivering you
> 
> every labour is emergency. every ER has the relevant doctors on call, at least in the developed countries, and i doubt this is not the case in USA
> 
> so if you need a gyne doctor, there will be someone on call to come and take care of you, if you only need midwifes at that point, that is what you will get, but thats what you get even if you go for your planned birth in hospital, and depending on how things go, they might ask for doctors to come or schedule cesarian
> 
> why are people responding without good information


 *They are*. You have US nationals, you have a UK national who lives in the US posting to you - all who KNOW exactly how it is and you choose not to listen and have decided you know better. Where are you getting your information!?? Heck, even I who know nothing have a friend who had a an accident in the US several years ago and yes she was seen in the ER room by qualified staff and yes, to this day she is still paying - the debt follows you til its paid! The one thing I cant understand is why on earth you'd want to do this???? There will be no gain at all for you, your baby or your husband! Just heart ache and if, by some miracle they dont turn you away - expense!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

lochness said:


> I have taken the good advise to heart and thanked the people for it, including yourself
> 
> why would this be a hoax?
> 
> but for the people who are sidetracking and not answering the question at hand, I have asked them not to do that, because I already aksed at the begining for informed answers only, as this is a serious case, and you wouldnt want to mislead anyone
> 
> medicaid, is only for residents. But Emergency medicaid, such as labour, is paid to everybody. Anyone regardless of their status, who needs urgent care will not be turned away at the hospital. The problem might be, and is what I am trying to find out from people here, will the Immigration Officer ask about this


if the immigration officer asks, what are you planning to say?


are you going to lie?


as you have already been told, there is a VERY HIGH CHANCE that you will be refused entry to the US - if you DO get in & go on to have the baby there is VERY HIGH CHANCE that you will be refused a spouse visa because you entered the country on false pretences

then there is a VERY HIGH CHANCE that you will be deported & your baby left with your husband


----------



## twostep

lochness said:


> I have taken the good advise to heart and thanked the people for it, including yourself
> 
> why would this be a hoax?
> 
> but for the people who are sidetracking and not answering the question at hand, I have asked them not to do that, because I already aksed at the begining for informed answers only, as this is a serious case, and you wouldnt want to mislead anyone
> 
> medicaid, is only for residents. But Emergency medicaid, such as labour, is paid to everybody. Anyone regardless of their status, who needs urgent care will not be turned away at the hospital. The problem might be, and is what I am trying to find out from people here, will the Immigration Officer ask about this


You are, for reasons unknown to us here ,potentially putting an unborn child's life in danger and counting on not paying for your self induced medical bills. The answer that you will potentially be turned away from entry has been given to you.


----------



## lochness

twostep said:


> @@@Wrong - unless ESTA has been approved the airlines will not let you board and the limit is 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @@@Wrong - you are not eligible for Medicaid.
> 
> I have the feeling that OP will do whatever she wants to do with no regard to common sense, responsibility or law. Please consider this a personal statement. All I can do is wish her good luck!


yes, ESTA is a short form ive filled before and never had a problem. And it does not even ask you if youre pregnant there or not. So again, this is not an issue


I have actually spoken to medicaid, and have been told that they would treat me in the hosptial in my circumstances. So this was not my question to you

but again, if you cant answer the question I am actually asking, I dont see why you are making these coments you are making


----------



## jojo

Just remember that the UK is possibly the only country in the world that has a national health service thats available to all - even in europe you have to pay unless you are paying into their system!

jo


----------



## lochness

Also, I have not decided to fly and go ahead with this, but I am gathering all the information I need before/if i do

So how have I exactly put anyone in danger?

or do you just enjoy putting someone down, i suppose that makes you feel better


----------



## jojo

lochness said:


> but again, if you cant answer the question I am actually asking, I dont see why you are making these coments you are making


 Because you are making a big mistake - I'm so curious as to why you need to do this at all???

Jo xxx


----------



## twostep

jojo said:


> *They are*. You have US nationals, you have a UK national who lives in the US posting to you - all who KNOW exactly how it is and you choose not to listen and have decided you know better. Where are you getting your information!?? Heck, even I who know nothing have a friend who had a an accident in the US several years ago and yes she was seen in the ER room by qualified staff and yes, to this day she is still paying - the debt follows you til its paid! The one thing I cant understand is why on earth you'd want to do this???? There will be no gain at all for you, your baby or your husband! Just heart ache and if, by some miracle they dont turn you away - expense!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We can only lead them to water. What OP does not realize is that the medical bill can easily be attached to her spouse's anticipated income once he joins the US military. It may never settle the whole debt but it will make a dent twice a month in his income. Let's not get into small change such as credit rating, buying a car, a house ...


----------



## lochness

jojo said:


> *They are*. You have US nationals, you have a UK national who lives in the US posting to you - all who KNOW exactly how it is and you choose not to listen and have decided you know better. Where are you getting your information!?? Heck, even I who know nothing have a friend who had a an accident in the US several years ago and yes she was seen in the ER room by qualified staff and yes, to this day she is still paying - the debt follows you til its paid! The one thing I cant understand is why on earth you'd want to do this???? There will be no gain at all for you, your baby or your husband! Just heart ache and if, by some miracle they dont turn you away - expense!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


again, this is sidetracking but I will explain since you wont let it go.

It is a fact that is is better for the baby to be born in the USA. This might only be slightly better, but for my child, i want the best. 

If i had to pay a bill for that afterwards, I am willing to do it

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

lochness said:


> Also, I have not decided to fly and go ahead with this, but I am gathering all the information I need before/if i do
> 
> So how have I exactly put anyone in danger?
> 
> or do you just enjoy putting someone down, i suppose that makes you feel better


no one is putting you down

you just don't seem to be listening


it would be VERY ill-advised to attempt it - no-one knows for sure what the immigration officer will ask - you might just be waived through - they might decide to subject you to a strip & cavity search - that can happen to any of us

but regardless of that - you WILL be putting your chances of getting your spouse visa in jeopardy & and your future life as a family, simply by entering the country under false pretences


----------



## lochness

twostep said:


> We can only lead them to water. What OP does not realize is that the medical bill can easily be attached to her spouse's anticipated income once he joins the US military. It may never settle the whole debt but it will make a dent twice a month in his income. Let's not get into small change such as credit rating, buying a car, a house ...


if someone asks you for directions to a place, do you also tell them how to live their life?

I give up


----------



## jojo

lochness said:


> again, this is sidetracking but I will explain since you wont let it go.
> 
> It is a fact that is is better for the baby to be born in the USA. This might only be slightly better, but for my child, i want the best.
> 
> If i had to pay a bill for that afterwards, I am willing to do it
> 
> Thanks


 We'll agree to disagree. But IMO the flight alone would eliminate any possible advantages that medicaid may have over the NHS! 

Jo xxx


----------



## twostep

lochness said:


> again, this is sidetracking but I will explain since you wont let it go.
> 
> It is a fact that is is better for the baby to be born in the USA. This might only be slightly better, but for my child, i want the best.
> 
> If i had to pay a bill for that afterwards, I am willing to do it
> 
> Thanks


How do you plan to pay 15-150k?


----------



## twostep

lochness said:


> if someone asks you for directions to a place, do you also tell them how to live their life?
> 
> I give up


You do not know what reactions this can cause not only for you but for your spouse.


----------



## Guest

lochness said:


> again, this is sidetracking but I will explain since you wont let it go.
> 
> *It is a fact that is is better for the baby to be born in the USA. *This might only be slightly better, but for my child, i want the best.
> 
> If i had to pay a bill for that afterwards, I am willing to do it
> 
> Thanks


 What are your reasons for making this statement? How and why is it better, if only slighter, to be born in the US instead of the UK? 

If the father is an American citizen so will the child be. Unless you are planning on your child running for presidency there is no difference!

The child will be British and American, that is unless either of you are not actually citizens of either country. 

I could understand your logic if you were from a developing country but you claim to be British!


----------



## Bevdeforges

lochness said:


> yes but i assumed you already know that British citizens dont even need to apply for a tourist visa. You just buy a ticket and automatically you are allowed to enter USA for 3 months as a tourist. I've flown before without any problem.


If you check the page I referred you to, it applies to those entering the US on a visa waiver (which is how a UK citizen can enter the US without a visa). They do need to determine the purpose of your visit. What are you planning on telling them when they ask?



> The question again is about being pregnant only
> 
> and medicaid does help people in my case, i have asked about that. But the problem is Immigration Officer if he asks me how im intending to pay, and saying medicaid if it will be a problem. Once im inside medicaid will pay.


Who have you asked about Medicaid? Because it varies by state. The immigration officer doesn't give a flying one about how you intend on paying. The only thing they are interested in is whether or not you will actually leave the US when you say you will and how you're going to prove it. (I assume you're going to have a return ticket to show them. Will it be for before or after your due date?)

But people have been refused entry simply by saying that they are coming to visit their USC spouse without an immigrant visa. You need to have "proof" that you are going to return back home and that you have no intentions of overstaying whatever time the immigration officer decides to grant you. And if s/he decides you can only stay for a couple of weeks, then you need to be gone by then.

But, you obviously know better than everyone else here. So, good luck to you - hope all goes well. But don't say we didn't warn you if things take a turn for the worst.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB

I had to sign a liability waiver for the airline when I was pregnant. And they didn't care about the statement of my gynaecologist at all. And it statet that, in case of an emergency landing due to my pregnancy, I was responsible for the bill... 
(decided not to fly, and that was not even a transatlantic flight!)


----------



## EVHB

lochness said:


> It is a fact that is is better for the baby to be born in the USA. This might only be slightly better, but for my child, i want the best.
> If i had to pay a bill for that afterwards, I am willing to do it





lochness said:


> I want the child to be born in USA even if we cannot move to live there right away due to financial circumstances at present.


Sound very logic to me. 


And can you please explain why it is better for your baby to be born in the US? Because repeating that phrase over and over again doesn’t mean a thing.


----------



## twostep

EVHB said:


> Sound very logic to me.
> 
> 
> And can you please explain why it is better for your baby to be born in the US? Because repeating that phrase over and over again doesn’t mean a thing.


OP's circumstances may not necessarily be as given.


----------



## EVHB

Anchor baby?


----------



## Bevdeforges

EVHB said:


> Anchor baby?


Sure, as long as you're prepared to wait 21 years or more until the kid is able to sponsor your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo

Bevdeforges said:


> Sure, as long as you're prepared to wait 21 years or more until the kid is able to sponsor your visa application.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I assumed "Anchor Baby" meant that as the mother of a child born in the US, she would be allowed to stay there???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I assumed "Anchor Baby" meant that as the mother of a child born in the US, she would be allowed to stay there???
> 
> Jo xxx


I google/wiki'd it - I had never heard the term before


apparently it is generally considered to be offensive - & the idea behind it is that the immigrant parents of a baby born in the US can later (21 years later) sponsor the parents to live there - both parents would be immigrants, likely illegal immigrants


if what the OP says is correct though, and the father is a US citizen it doesn't apply in this case, because the baby will be a US citizen no matter where it is born & the father can apply for a spouse visa


all of which, as has been repeated ad infinitum, will be put in great jeopardy if the OP follows the proposed course of action


----------



## mamasue

lochness said:


> if someone asks you for directions to a place, do you also tell them how to live their life?
> 
> I give up



If someone asks advice on a public forum, and people don't give advice you want to hear....
Why is anyone telling you how to live your life??
You're planning on doing something really stupid....people are just trying to give sensible and informed advice, and you're just determined not to take it!
Oh well.....do what you want!!


----------



## mehemlynn

_shel said:


> What are your reasons for making this statement? How and why is it better, if only slighter, to be born in the US instead of the UK?
> 
> If the father is an American citizen so will the child be. Unless you are planning on your child running for presidency there is no difference!
> 
> The child will be British and American, that is unless either of you are not actually citizens of either country.
> 
> I could understand your logic if you were from a developing country but you claim to be British!


Even if the child was born overseas, he would be able to be president; as long as the US parent is on the birth certificate.

I know I already replied on the UK forum. Something else to think about is after the baby is born you will need to wait for the birth certificate, then get a passport and I think a notarized letter from the father saying the child can leave the US. Even if you don't have problems getting into the US you might have problems getting the baby out, then you are back to overstaying your tourist visa.


----------



## twostep

xabiachica said:


> I google/wiki'd it - I had never heard the term before
> apparently it is generally considered to be offensive - & the idea behind it is that the immigrant parents of a baby born in the US can later (21 years later) sponsor the parents to live there - both parents would be immigrants, likely illegal immigrants


It is a term often used for children born to illegal immigrants in the US in particular hispanics. This being an election year the burden of the cost of medical services to anchor babies and illegals is a hot topic. Especially as treatment in emergency rooms has to be provided by law. 




xabiachica said:


> if what the OP says is correct though, and the father is a US citizen it doesn't apply in this case, because the baby will be a US citizen no matter where it is born & the father can apply for a spouse visa


The father has to be qualified to hand US citizenship to the child. Certain times at a certain age have to be spent in the US. We had a recent thread about this by Metropolitan.




xabiachica said:


> all of which, as has been repeated ad infinitum, will be put in great jeopardy if the OP follows the proposed course of action


Sometimes it is very hard to understand people.


----------



## Bevdeforges

jojo said:


> I assumed "Anchor Baby" meant that as the mother of a child born in the US, she would be allowed to stay there???
> 
> Jo xxx


The term is a popular political rallying cry - but contrary to what appears to be popular belief, being the mother (or father) of an infant born in the US does not confer any privilege or rights on a non-citizen parent. 

A US citizen cannot sponsor a visa for any member of their family until they are at least 18, and can't sponsor a sibling or parent until they are at least 21 years of age. Family-based Immigrant Visas

But in the case of our OP here, I also stumbled across the London Embassy page on Reporting Births abroad: http://london.usembassy.gov/cons_new/acs/passports/robirth4.html Normally, it's the US Citizen parent who must bring the child to the Embassy to report the birth (and get the child's US passport, etc.) but there is the following:



> Note: If only one parent is a U.S. citizen, and that parent is not presently in this country, please contact the Embassy or Consulate for further instructions.


Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lovestravel

I posted this on the britain thread on this subject:
"I am a US citizen and have seen the public hospital version of 'free' prenatal care & childbirth. It is not pretty. I took a young girl without any insurance to the county hospital for her check-ups & birth. The girls were herded in group, lined up to take weights & measurements (I don't think they even saw a doctor unless there appeared to be a problem), then they had to sit through a childbirth & parenting class which was kind of basic information assuming the mother didn't know anything about anything. The delivery was even worse. The laboring mothers were all in a large room with beds all around the perimeter. The only time they had a private room was during delivery. On top of that they still got the bill which they did not nor could not pay. This girl was a US citizen but did not qualify for medicaid due to the value of her parent's cars. Even if she did qualify for medicaid she would have had to request a doctor within the first few months because of the waiting list & none of the doctors here will take on a perganancy patient after a certain point unless they had records from a previous doctor of prenatal care the whole time prior but even then it is difficult to find a doctor willing to even do that. I am sure if someone such as yourself showed up to a hospital about to give birth they would not turn you away but if you refuse to pay the bills it might effect your ability to gain entry to the country again or for your husband to enter the military."

The OP wants to know if she will be able to enter the US whilst pregnant and it seems the informed answer is possible yes or no. There will be no way of knowing for sure either way unless she tries it with possible negative long term consequences on immitgraing to the US later.

I wanted to add on the topic of the health care debate. Public hospitals are supported by public funds for those who are uninsured & cannot pay. They will still send a bill for charges & ask for payment up front for check-ups & doctor visits. That will be the only option she will have for pre-natal care of problems prior to birth.

Any private doctor or hospital will not even see her. Private hospitals are exactly that- privately funded. If they have an ER they will treat a critical patient without insurance including a mother about to give birth and they will send the enormous bill after. Sometimes it can be negotiated down later but they expect monthly payments and will file it with collections & your credit report if you default. I don't know if there are public funds to pay these bills if the patient defaults. The trick to this is that if you are just laboring and in no risk of delivering right away they might send you by ambulance to the public hospital anyway so you would have to sit outside the ER until you are about to deliver which is really risky.

Another option is a home birth or midwife. I personally would not do it but lots of people do. A professional midwife may not be willing to take on a late term pregnancy unless there is documentation of prior care & you would have to be willing to pay that person ahead of time. Even then there is no guarantee you would be able to find someone willing to take it on due to the liability. So many things can happen during pregnancy & chilbirth & we are a sue happy country.

This is the reason no doctors are willing to take on patients that are late term even if she was able to somehow get on medicaid her only option would be the public hospital.


----------



## JollyCynic

The OP has posted here, has posted in the British forum, and also went over to visajourney to ask her question there after everybody here said the same thing.

Needless to say, she didn't get the answer she wanted over there, either.

Time and again, she's been told that she'll almost certainly be turned away.

She says that she wants to have the baby in the US because she wants to do whatever is best for the child. She has been told that this plan will hamper her own ability to emigrate if she's turned away (as will likely happen), causing the child to be separated from both parents for longer, which is worse for the child. She's been told that cabin pressure in the plane at her stage will make early delivery a real possibility (yes, even a six hour flight, and even a 1 hour flight), which is worse for the child. She's been told that the ER care she'll receive will be worse than average for the US, and that the US already has a lower survival rate for mothers than most industrialized nations while the UK has almost the highest, so that's worse for the child. She's been told that regardless of what her mystery informant has told her, she WILL be billed for the delivery, she'll be in debt for years and years in the event of complications, and this is also worse for the child.

So, Lochness, let us all be clear: You won't DEFINITELY be turned away, but you will ALMOST definitely turned away.

Nearly everybody here has been through the process. We or our loved ones have all been grilled by US immigration officers. We're speaking from experience.

At this point, we can only assume that there's a misrepresentation of facts, or a misrepresentation of care for your child's welfare. If your child's spouse really is a US Citizen, having the baby in England and filling out CRBA is better. More than just a little better.

(And to answer your question, yes, if somebody asks me for directions, say, "Hey, how do I get to that creepy hostel I heard about where all the visitors have their thumbs cut off?" I actually DO question them on their life choices before sending them on their way.)


----------

